# [evento] TiLUG.ch Spring 08

## fedeliallalinea

Ciao a tutti,

volevo inviatarvi alla giornata di primavera del Tilug il 17 Maggio

Anche se non strettamente dedicata a Gentoo i gentooisti saranno parecchi (CHTEKK, fat_penguin, io, ...) e in generale l'intervento di Attivissimo dovrebbe essere molto interessante.

L'evento potrebbe anche trasformarsi in un GPub (mi faranno causa quelli di google  :Razz: ) all'estero tra gli extracomunitari  :Razz: .

Volantino

Programma

EDIT: grazie peach per il magnifico pinguino ticinese  :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

Penso proprio che ci saro'  :Wink: 

mouser ? Questa volta niente viaMichelin, promesso  :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## mouser

Cribbio!

Il 17 dovrei già andare ad una grigliata.... faccio un giro di telefonate e vi faccio sapere!

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Questa volta niente viaMichelin, promess  

 

eheheh

Vedo di portare il mio navi allora..... sempre che nell'ultimo anno non abbiano spostato la Svizzera  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ricordati anche di lasciare giù la cassa di vino che l'altra volta ci hanno guardato malissimo!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Fiiigo  :Very Happy:  io mi sa proprio che preparo baracca e burattini.

----------

## Peach

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> volevo inviatarvi alla giornata di primavera del Tilug il 17 Maggio
> 
> Anche se non strettamente dedicata a Gentoo i gentooisti saranno parecchi (CHTEKK, fat_penguin, io, ...) e in generale l'intervento di Attivissimo dovrebbe essere molto interessante.
> ...

 

mi piacerebbe esserci ma mi sa che tra distanza e impegni sarà difficile.

in ogni caso vi metto tra gli eventi sul sito dei gechi.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> EDIT: grazie peach per il magnifico pinguino ticinese 

 

è sempre un piacere.

sai che se ti/vi serve altro mi hai in contact list.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Peach wrote:*   

> mi piacerebbe esserci ma mi sa che tra distanza e impegni sarà difficile.

 

Se ti serve un posto per dormire casa mia e' sempre a disposizione per 2 persone.

 *Peach wrote:*   

> in ogni caso vi metto tra gli eventi sul sito dei gechi.

 

Grazie mille.

----------

## Kimmei

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi piacerebbe esserci ma mi sa che tra distanza e impegni sarà difficile.
> 
> 

 

 :Crying or Very sad:  Nooo! Sensei-Peach non poi mancare!!  :Crying or Very sad: 

Per chi parte da Milano e non è macchinuto: ci si può beccare alla centrale, c'è un treno verso le 8,00 e uno verso le 9,00. Poi cartina e mezzi pubblici fanno miracoli.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

A titolo di cronaca, io saliro' in auto e ho ancora due posti liberi (viaggiando larghi)  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Kimmei

Io con tutta probabilità mi tiro dietro anche mia madre... un soggettino che come abbiamo comperato il laptop nuovo (il precedente è stato asassinato da mio cugino) ha esordito dicendo "Ma quando levi sto schifo di vista e metti linux" ?

Se c'è qualcuno che ha voglia di fare il viaggio in compagnia di 2 bollite croniche fatemelo sapere...

----------

## crisandbea

Orca la miseriaccia, il 17 nooo   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:    non ci sono.........  vabbè ragazzi fate foto e poi fateci sapere come è andata, spero di esserci al prox.

ciauz

----------

## federico

Dai io vengo. E anche Riqui. Porto il portatile da hackmeeting satanico o il nuovo e poco satanico eeepc ? Grande dilemma...

Io e Riccardo ci stiamo da qualche parte o devo tirare le renne fuori dal garage?  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Kimmei wrote:*   

> Per chi parte da Milano e non è macchinuto: ci si può beccare alla centrale, c'è un treno verso le 8,00 e uno verso le 9,00. Poi cartina e mezzi pubblici fanno miracoli. 

  Quale treno avresti intenzione di prendere? Dopo chiaccherata, il fede, riquito pensavamo di prendere il CIS alle 8 e mezza: a te andrebbe bene? Avete già preso i biglietti?

----------

## mouser

Signori io dico solo che salgo in macchina e che sono da solo.... fate un pò un 2+2...... se qualcuno si vuole aggregare ben venga  :Very Happy: 

Dai, vi prego, non fatemi portare il cd dei beach boys e cantare piangendo da solo in macchina....

@codadilupo: visto che siamo entrambi macchinati, dove ci becchiamo così facciamo l'allegra carovana linuxiana???

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Signori io dico solo che salgo in macchina e che sono da solo.... fate un pò un 2+2...... se qualcuno si vuole aggregare ben venga 
> 
> Dai, vi prego, non fatemi portare il cd dei beach boys e cantare piangendo da solo in macchina....
> 
> @codadilupo: visto che siamo entrambi macchinati, dove ci becchiamo così facciamo l'allegra carovana linuxiana???
> ...

 

Hoi, dove te gusta... ma non andiamo su in due auto per sole tre persone, pero'  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Kimmei

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *Kimmei wrote:*   Per chi parte da Milano e non è macchinuto: ci si può beccare alla centrale, c'è un treno verso le 8,00 e uno verso le 9,00. Poi cartina e mezzi pubblici fanno miracoli.   Quale treno avresti intenzione di prendere? Dopo chiaccherata, il fede, riquito pensavamo di prendere il CIS alle 8 e mezza: a te andrebbe bene? Avete già preso i biglietti?

 

No i biglietti non li ho ancora presi... devo vedere se viaggio sola o riesco a trascinarermi dietro due winnari prossimi alla conversione 81 persone penso verrà , l'altre dubito).

Ad ogni modo potremmo sfruttare biecamente uno dei macchinuti se sono d'accordo.

@federico: hai un portatile e un eepc con installati sVista? No perchè gli unici casi di possesione demoniaca del computer lli ho visti con svista... quelli pinguinati son benedetti da FSM!! 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

nooo che risposta ingenua  :Smile: 

il pc e' satanico per via dei varii pentacoli e contenuto sul disco, non perche' c'e' su windows...

finira' che li devo portare tutti e due  :Smile: 

adesso provo a discutere con dead per il viaggio...

----------

## codadilupo

visto che sia io che mouser siamo autodotati (perchè siamo autarchici, autoreferenziali e anche un po' autocrati  :Wink: ) e che per il momento abbiamo due macchine a tre passeggeri, fateci aspere quanti siete e verifichiamo se procedere con uno o due mezzi

edit: oggi sono chiaro e sitentico come una canzone di de gregori   :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## Kimmei

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> visto che sia io che mouser siamo autodotati (perchè siamo autarchici, autoreferenziali e anche un po' autocrati ) e che per il momento abbiamo due macchine a tre passeggeri, fateci aspere quanti siete e verifichiamo se procedere con uno o due mezzi
> 
> edit: oggi sono chiaro e sitentico come una canzone di de gregori  
> 
> Coda

 

Dalle parti mie 2 sicuri, il n° 3 mi darà risposta stasera. Avete posto.... così vi salviamo dai Beach Boys.

----------

## federico

saremmo noi i beach boys?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *federico wrote:*   

> saremmo noi i beach boys?

 mannò fede, mi stai disattento! rileggi il 3d  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   saremmo noi i beach boys? mannò fede, mi stai disattento! rileggi il 3d 

 

Io lo voglio il cd dei beach boys... me lo flacchi ? :p

----------

## Kimmei

Zzzzarole io ti vedevo più sui Deep Purple o i Black Sabbath!! Mi crolla un mito!

----------

## codadilupo

pogare sui beach boys fa molto piu' punk  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## federico

si e' vero !!

comunque da quando ho tagliato i capelli sono troppo anonimo, altro che black sabbath sembro un qualunquista qualunque  :Sad: 

----------

## Kimmei

 *federico wrote:*   

> si e' vero !!
> 
> comunque da quando ho tagliato i capelli sono troppo anonimo, altro che black sabbath sembro un qualunquista qualunque 

 

Puoi sempre rimediare con una bella tinta: viola, blu, verde.... mmm forse rosso semaforo fù più diabbolico  :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

roba vecchia ce li ho gia' avuti verdi ma nn ho + 17 anni   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Tiro un po' le somme della giornata dal mio punto di vista:

A parte l'incessante acquata, la giornata è stata sorprendente e spettacolare, grazie alle persone incontrate, il loro entusiasmo, le idee son venute fuori e l'ambiente che ho trovato. Finalmente poi ho conosciuto 3 persone di cui tanto avevo letto : Fedeliallalinea, CHTEKK e Paolo Attivissimo.

Ringrazio davvero molto gli amici del TiLUG per la loro ospitalità e mi complimento con loro per il riuscito evento.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> A parte l'incessante acquata, la giornata è stata sorprendente e spettacolare, grazie alle persone incontrate, il loro entusiasmo, le idee son venute fuori e l'ambiente che ho trovato.

 

Grazie mille a voi che siete venuti dall'italia nonostante la giornata piovosa!!

----------

## Kimmei

Le foto! Postate le foto! Ekkekavolo andavate in giro con quella sorta di catafalco da 100 megapixel al collo e poi non postate?  :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ed ecco le foto fatte dalla band of brothers Riquito+FedeBlackMan  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ed ecco le foto fatte dalla band of brothers Riquito+FedeBlackMan 

 

Bravi, adesso ridimensionatele e mettete un po' di discalie...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mouser

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Bravi, adesso ridimensionatele e mettete un po' di discalie... 

 

Effettivamente 2,5 MB a foto sono un pò tantini..... le sto scaricando a nastro con uno scrippettino, ma ci sta impiegando un paio di ere.....

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *Kimmei wrote:*   

> Le foto! Postate le foto! Ekkekavolo andavate in giro con quella sorta di catafalco da 100 megapixel al collo e poi non postate? 

 

i megapixel non servono a niente, e' l'ottica a fare la differenza !

----------

## federico

 *mouser wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Bravi, adesso ridimensionatele e mettete un po' di discalie...  
> 
> Effettivamente 2,5 MB a foto sono un pò tantini..... le sto scaricando a nastro con uno scrippettino, ma ci sta impiegando un paio di ere.....
> 
> Ciriciao
> ...

 

Io mi dissocio, le ha uppate dead :p

----------

## djinnZ

viste le foto mi sovviene l'aula degli "elettrici O-Z" (si ero proprio compagno di corso di quei due alti imbecilli che si presentarono a "va pensiero" a chiedere "a tutte le uaglione decenti" se volevano iscriversi ad ingegneria "ca nun ce stà manco nà femmena") al biennio ingegneria di napoli od all'aula dove ho seguito i corsi ultimamente e mi viene seriamente da piangere.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Bravi, adesso ridimensionatele e mettete un po' di discalie... 

  Sono molto 1.0 o pigro, fate voi  :Mr. Green:  ... questo vi costringerà a venire ad un prossimo gentoopub per beccare uno sei protagonisti che ti racconterà delle gesta in terra elvetica  :Smile: 

A scanso di equivoci lo ripeto: le foto sono del fede io centro solo perchè sono immortalato  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

ma come, tanti bravi programmatori come voi, e nessuno che tiri giu' due righe di imagemagick  :Razz:  ?

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ma come, tanti bravi programmatori come voi, e nessuno che tiri giu' due righe di imagemagick  ?
> 
> Coda

 

due?

```
$ for item in $(/bin/ls dsc_*.jpg); do convert ${item}  -resize 1024 little_${item}; done
```

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> due?
> 
> ```
> $ for item in $(/bin/ls dsc_*.jpg); do convert ${item}  -resize 1024 little_${item}; done
> ```
> ...

 

eh, si fa per dire... e cmq sono almeno tre, se vogliamo fare i pignoli  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## federico

io avrei fatto qualcosa come

```

mogrify -resize 1280x *

```

facendo prima una copia degli originali

voi complicate tutto :p

----------

